# boat



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

im looking for a flat bottom boat that will hold a least 3 people .. i have a jon boat that is use for ponds it a 10ft but i want something big.. i already gig to flounders from it..


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i would check in the used boats and boat parts section...


----------

